# Photo bogneri



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

A poor photo. this plant is in neutral pH in an organic/mineralized blend. As it grows larger, the edges of the leaves seem to be developing more color. As soon extra plants are available, they will be tested under different conditions.
Bill


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

*Re: Photo waseri*

Sorry, the title should have been waseri. The same cultural details apply as stated above.
Sorry, Bill


----------

